# Rses



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

how mqny rses guys here????????????

www.rses.org


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

supertek65 said:


> how mqny rses guys here????????????
> 
> www.rses.org


I've been a member for about 11 years now. I feel the annual membership fee is well worth it for the educational and informational aspects.


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

glad to hear it!

i learned most of what i know from rses so i will always pay the dues!

I never make the meetings but sometimes go to the conventions.



DuMass said:


> I've been a member for about 11 years now. I feel the annual membership fee is well worth it for the educational and informational aspects.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

supertek65 said:


> how mqny rses guys here????????????
> 
> www.rses.org


 I'm checking in to it heard from a few guys in my area that there is alot of great info and people :thumbsup:


----------



## RDeazy (Oct 3, 2009)

$105 daaamnn that's alot of money lol


----------



## jb8103 (Sep 24, 2009)

They have a student membership for half dues. Is it worth it? What does this mean:


> Access to the entire contents of the Service Application Manual online, in addition to free periodic updates to SAM throughout the year via hard copy.


What is the Service Application Manual?


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

jb8103 said:


> They have a student membership for half dues. Is it worth it? What does this mean:
> 
> What is the Service Application Manual?


The best written info on service and installation of HVACR equipment you will find. It is updated constantly.


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

i agree!



mechanicalDvr said:


> The best written info on service and installation of HVACR equipment you will find. It is updated constantly.


----------



## nicktech (Jun 22, 2009)

since '94!


----------



## supertek65 (Oct 1, 2009)

wow
thats good i have only been a member since 2000!:no:


nicktech said:


> since '94!


----------



## jb8103 (Sep 24, 2009)

What about a manufacturer's database? You know, like all the service manuals from Rheem and Trane and etcetera?


----------



## jb8103 (Sep 24, 2009)

I guess not. But is such a database available anywhere?


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Past president of Chap 150 and 33 year member.

SAM manuals are also online.

You won't find all the mfg's service manual in any body's data base, at least not legally as it is copy righted material.


----------



## Jeffrey Jay (Sep 22, 2009)

Been looking at that with my ammonia  background. 
How does that compare to ASHRAE though? 
I can't ($) do them all!


----------



## cool_air (Apr 7, 2010)

DuMass said:


> I've been a member for about 11 years now. I feel the annual membership fee is well worth it for the educational and informational aspects.


 I agree !!


----------



## phbsales (Feb 9, 2010)

I haven't looked into RSES or NATE. However, I am UA STAR certified. (Yeah, I'm a union man.) 

Flame on.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

phbsales said:


> I haven't looked into RSES or NATE. However, I am UA STAR certified. (Yeah, I'm a union man.)
> 
> *Flame on*.


 lol...


----------

